# New Pit Cookin



## Paymaster (Jan 29, 2012)

I fired my new pit at 4:30 this morning and added the but and brisket at about 5:30. It is running very well. It eats a lot of wood, about 1 stick per hour after the initial load. It is a great day for cooking on a pit.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 29, 2012)

Looks Fantastic!  Can almost smell it...we need smell-o-vision, wonder if that would be feasible as a forum add-in.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes!  Smell-o-vision!  Looks wonderful, Paymaster!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm *drooling!! 
*Is that your first fire up on that new pit your SIL made for you?

I hope he's invited for dinner. 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks y'all! Brats and the fattie are done.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm making these into posters...droooool..


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 29, 2012)

Butt and brisket is done. The new pit did an awesome job!


----------



## FrankZ (Jan 29, 2012)

Paymaster said:


> The new pit did an awesome job!




It all looks great and the pit is merely a tool, tis the pit master that did an awesome job.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 30, 2012)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Jan 30, 2012)

Man O Man, that is one great looking cook y'all did there and I like the pit.


----------

